# Do I need to call hospital now?



## fran28 (Oct 29, 2006)

I had a tiny tiny bit of spotting during one of my umpteen toilet trips last night, today had a headache like migraine (better after paracetamol) and ankles swollen a bit more (has been hot and think I did not drink enough earlier in week). Baby moving fine, tested my wee and no protein/blood etc there. I have really low blood pressure normally and not been a problem all way through pregnancy. Do you think I need to call midwife straight away?


----------



## ZoeP (Feb 10, 2004)

I couldn't say as I'm not qualified. 

If I was in your position though and it was worrying me then I most definitely would.  It sounds like you are worried and better to be checked out and reassured.

Good luck
Zoe x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

I have moved your post here hun in case one of the midwives are on tonight.

I agree though if your worried then call.

Good luck

Love kImx  x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

it has been quite warm over the past couple of days which is probably why your ankles are swollen.

As for the spotting, its probably worth getting it checked out, no bleeding is normal.

It may be something really simple but you may as well get it checked out

Take care x


----------

